# inc2 connecting bluetooth wit ps3 so i can use the speaker wirelessly



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

hey all just quick question.. i was wondering if its possible formy android inc2 to conect wit bluetoth on ps3 so i can play music to speaker wirelesly ..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you talking about playing it from your ps3 to your phone speaker or from your phone through the tv speakers? You can play it on your ps3 from your phone that way. It should show up as a connected media server.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

it does show up inmy inc2 device (its unlocked) and when itryconect it only loads and nothingshows up onps3 ..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

You're better off just using a usb cord. It will work that way as long as you set your dinc2 as a disk drive. Have you tried using es file explorer when you are connected with your Bluetooth? It has a Bluetooth file transfer function that may actually let your ps3 see your phone.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------

